# Snow geese in northeast Ohio



## LilSiman/Medina

I’ve seen two flocks (most likely the same flock two days in a row) and my buddy sent me a picture of another flock 30 miles away and has been seeing them for a couple days. 

Is this a normal occurrence? I’ve never really seen them this early and even when I️ did there was never this many. 

Anyone else seeing snow geese? I️ about jumped out of my tree stand hearing them come right over my head.


----------



## luredaddy

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I’ve seen two flocks (most likely the same flock two days in a row) and my buddy sent me a picture of another flock 30 miles away and has been seeing them for a couple days.
> 
> Is this a normal occurrence? I’ve never really seen them this early and even when I️ did there was never this many.
> 
> Anyone else seeing snow geese? I️ about jumped out of my tree stand hearing them come right over my head.


Yesterday I saw a large flock, flying very high, BUT, I believe they were swans. I usually see them in November or December and they always seem to be passing through, on a migratory mission. John


----------



## Carpn

Last waterfowl season I saw way more than I ever have in Ohio . But I believe that was do to the weird weather. 

A buddy in NW Ohio mentioned seeing several big flocks yesterday


----------



## Fishon1546

I saw a Flock Tuesday in My Treestand.At Bolivar


----------



## Minnowhead

There is a giant flock (+200)of Swans at Mogadore Reservoir last week moving through. I have seen flocks of snows or snows mixed in with Canadian flocks in late season.


----------



## Jose'

Wonder if that same flock of swans at mogadore was the 200 or so I seen at LaDue on Tuesday.


----------



## ducknut141

seeing more and more every year specs too


----------



## BaddFish

I bowhunted every day in Geauga County this past week and no joke, EVERY DAY I had a flock of snows fly over high...I think Thursday before that cold spell hit there were 3 flocks. One of the flocks was one of the biggest I've ever seen in my life (Canada or Snow) - I swear the flock had to be a mile long.


----------



## ducknut141

got these last season in northeast Ohio


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

I pass a field every day on the way to work that usually has ducks or geese in it. On the way in today, I saw 2 snow geese in with about 2 dozen Canadas. First year waterfowl hunting so I've never paid attention but I'm pretty sure they were the first I've seen...stuck out like sore thumbs. This was in Columbia Station (Lorain/Medina co. border)


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Could have been farm geese.


----------



## Skippy

Yep, lots of different birds flying threw now. Killbuck marsh has a flock of about 150 sand hill cranes that stopped to rest up. It all depends of wind direction and what it's doing up north.

We had a farm for over 20 years and just 1 year we had a flock of over 500 swans land in the picked corn field and they stayed around for 3 days pecken and a poupen. Had all kinds of state guys there watching them with telescopes and fancy cameras. Have pictures in one of our albums of them. A few had different colored neck bands on them and the state guys were trying to read the numbers on the bands.


----------



## M R DUCKS

About a week ago, South Central Ohio there was one lonely Snow sitting on a borrow pit with a flock of Canada geese.


----------



## fishingful

I have seen snow geese mixed in with Canada's in the last week. Also have snow owls showing up on the lakefront.


----------



## nick99

We shot 3 snows yesterday


----------



## Carpn

Congratulations . Been a whole bunch around the last few days


----------



## OrangeMilk

I saw a large flock on Saturday in Western Ohio, 60-70 birds.


----------



## ducky152000

Never seen so many snows and specks before. Usually see a few flocks or singles throughout the season but this year since Thanksgiving we have seen some about every time out. Something has pushed these birds over more than usual. Can't figure out what but something is definitely different than most years. Beginning to wonder if I should buy a dz of snow decoys asap. It's definitely cool seeing more of these birds around. I've been lucky enough to kill a few snows and specks in Ohio already but it's fun getting to watch my buddy's who hasn't shot any yet. They get as excited as a kid on Christmas just seeing them.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

I think that as their population grows they just keep pushing this direction. I've traveled to Southern Illinois to hunt them before. The people there say they never had snow geese at all 10 to 15 years ago. Now there is enough there to support outfitters. I've been seeing more and more in Ohio the last few years and either myself or close friends have shot them each of the last four years in Ohio. I'm guessing they will just continue to be more common here in time as the population keeps growing.


----------



## Muddy

A flock of 75 flew over me today in Union County. That's the second flock that I've seen this year.


----------



## ducky152000

We killed 4 specks today. Had a group of 20 come in 20 feet off the ground but was going to land wide on us. I hammered on the call to get them to lift and they flew right torwards us. Saw another group of 30 or so specks this evening but didn't even give us a look. Little pile today but it's a little pile that will be remembered for a long time.


----------

